# Youtube horse videos?



## RahneShadow (Sep 27, 2012)

I absolutely love making videos of my horses on youtube, and I know there is a ton of you who love to as well. I'm looking to sub a bunch of horsie people on Youtube cause I love watching your videos and it gives me inspiration and things I can work on with my own horses and my own videos. I only post 100% equine videos, nothing else, but it's fine if you have a few other random videos, i really dont care. I'll sub everyone who posts either there username or their channel link!

My Channel: Merry Christmas! - YouTube

(if the link doesn't work....my username is JumpingRegally)


----------



## EthanQ (Sep 5, 2011)

My username is MEQCountryKidd! I'll hafta check out your videos


----------

